# Grilled Yellowfin Tuna



## Ross in Ventura (Sep 14, 2015)

Two peaces Yellowfin Tuna seasoned with Dizzy Pig's Raging River Rub, Chipotle Rub, lemon, and Dill.



Started with a potato an hour earlier now the Yellowfin @ 400* for one minute a side.



Just a quick sear.







Served with baked potato with butter and green onion's, and Swiss chard. Just a great meal.

Thanks for look-in!

Ross


----------

